# PA Carping



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Carp have been feeding well, just before the spawn here in SW PA. Memorial Day I had one of my best days ever...9 fish total, 4 over 20 lbs with the largest weighing in at a few ounces over 27 lbs. Also caught my pb mirror twice...a fully scaled at 10 lbs and change and a chunky 20 lb 2 oz mirror. Here are a few pics...the two mirrors and a 25 lb common.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

what were you using and how shallow were they?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

All fish came on unflavored boiled field corn...whole pieces on the hair as well as ground corn used as chum and on a method feeder. All of the fish came from 3-5 feet of water near weeds...I think I got to them right before the spawn.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fatty


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

CW,
Curious as to where you were fishing. Don't worry, I won't be making the 4 hour drive to crowd you out. I have relatives in Windber and Richland. We used to go to a little cabin on Indian Lake 25 years ago and fish for crappie, perch and bass. Never saw or caught any carp in Indian Lake, but that was before I started fishing for them.

Joel


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I was fishing Lake Somerset. I've seen Indian Lake on the map and wondered if it was all private or if there was any access open to the public...but with Somerset only 5 minutes down the road from my house, it's hard to find the motivation to drive elsewhere (only been in PA for less than a year now). I work in Richland, so know the areas where your relatives live fairly well.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think there is much public access at Indian Lake. It is deep and pretty clear. Lake Stoney Creek below Indian Lake is shallower and seems like more traditional carp water. I think Stoney Creek is mostly private too, but you might be able to fish it downstream a bit.

Looks like you are doing pretty well where you are though.

Joel


----------

